

Cider: Native Execution of iOS Apps on Android (ASPLOS 2014) - ahomescu1
http://systems.cs.columbia.edu/files/wpid-asplos2014-cider.pdf

======
ahomescu1
Page 9, Figure 4 has some great screenshots.

